# Hella horns in E46 M3



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

Anyone do this upgrade? I am trying to conceptualize this DIY and am having a difficult time finding a place to mount the horns. Anyone have any input?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Are you referring to the airhorns? I've never done an install in a M but have done more or less every other E46. I've managed to fit 3-trumpet units into the area behind the right foglight. There is a 2-trumpet kit if space is tight. The challenge is to do it with the trumpets facing out in a usable position.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

The Hella horns are not the trumpet style airhorns. They are just a beefy version of the normal horns.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

I got this mod to work by fabricating a bracket out of 6061-T6 Al which in effect staggers the horns in the stock location so they fit under the wheel well. I was planning on taking pics but one of the horns is bunk as it sounds like a VW bug. I disconnected them to send them back. Once I get a new set, I will take pics to show you all.


----------



## mmurphy (Jan 30, 2002)

Irrenarzt said:


> I got this mod to work by fabricating a bracket out of 6061-T6 Al which in effect staggers the horns in the stock location so they fit under the wheel well. I was planning on taking pics but one of the horns is bunk as it sounds like a VW bug. I disconnected them to send them back. Once I get a new set, I will take pics to show you all.


Where is the stock location?


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

Stock location is in the drivers side front wheel well just under the headlight assembly and composite bumper. I have found it easiest to remove the drivers side front wheel and lower wheel well housing to get at this while the car is on jackstands...


----------



## mmurphy (Jan 30, 2002)

Irrenarzt said:


> Stock location is in the drivers side front wheel well just under the headlight assembly and composite bumper. I have found it easiest to remove the drivers side front wheel and lower wheel well housing to get at this while the car is on jackstands...


Cool. Thanks. The one item I miss the most from my last car(a heavily modded Miata) is the airhorn.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

These horns are actually electric horns and are a direct plug in replacement for the stock Bosch horns. They are supposed to be louder and more authoritative in sound. Griots Garage sells them as do others I'm sure...


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

Irrenarzt said:


> These horns are actually electric horns and are a direct plug in replacement for the stock Bosch horns. They are supposed to be louder and more authoritative in sound. Griots Garage sells them as do others I'm sure...


The operative word here is SUPPOSED. I put these horns on my '91 Nissan pick up. They are much louder than the truck's one stock whimpy horn, but nowhere near as loud as the stock M3 horns. Unless Griot's has got an updated version, which isn't evident by the picture in the catalog, I think you'll be disappointed.


----------

